# Excellent performance, great value



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the Review,enjoy your new jointer.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

8" with the helical heads…nice! Thanks for the write up.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

That looks like an excellent machine. I'm still stuck with my old 6" delta for the time being, but someday I'll have to upgrade to something similar.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice review. I have the Delta DJ-20 which is a similar machine. The parallelogram beds are trouble-free, and won't sag like the dovetail-way style machines.

I especially like the long infeed table. You can lay a 6' long board on the infeed, and it won't fall off. That long bed sure makes it easy to straighten lengths of lumber.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice I have one of there 8 inch jointers as well. Been happy with it…. Congrats…..


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

nwbusa, thanks for the review. But I'm curious about the "missing star." What would need to be different in order for you to give the tool 5 stars?


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I just read a review on the Powermatic J882 that was the total opposite of this review on the Grizzly. I recommended the guy return the Powermatic and buy the Griz at half the cost. This review shows exactly why I would suggest such a thing. Powermatic, Delta and the other venerated brands from the past aren't what they use to be. New owners with new business philosophies have robbed these once great companies of their mystique. Since the new management is looking at ways to cut expenses a decline in quality is inevitable. The buyers need to do the same, save money but do so while looking for an increase in quality. Based on what I see in reviews the up and coming companies are our best bet, they are vying for the market share the big boys have taken for granted and are therefore losing by default. Good review, I'm hoping to upgrade in the future and this info helps make the choice easier.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Mark, regarding the 4 star rating-I guess for me, a 5 star rating is reserved for tools that can't reasonably be improved upon, I.e. near perfect. For this machine, there were some minor fit & finish issues (again, these are very minor) and the whole motor mounting / alignment system is a bit finicky. If I could have given a 4 1/2 star rating, I would have. Overall, it's a good quality machine that performs well.


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought this same jointer last summer as part of my new retirement workshop. My previous jointer was a Shopsmith…..4" wide and about three feet long. You can imagine how I felt the first time I used an 8" bed over 6 feet long with spiral cutter heads…..the difference between a Yugo and a Mercedes. I didn't have a problem with the motor alignment, but I agree that the cosmoline is a PITA. My son and I lifted the bed onto the frame…..then we looked at the spec sheet and found out it weighs almost 400# !! Fired it up and it hums quietly with no vibration. No adjustments necessary, an absolute pleasure to use. Enjoy.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you have any issues w/ your fence staying at 90 degrees? I bought the same jointer with the straight cutter head (recently switched over to helical, it really is worth the $$$), and I just can't trust the fence. I check it every time I use it and every time it seems to need a little adjusting.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Marcus, what I have learned regarding the fence is that it really needs to have the tightening lever cranked down hard to keep it locked at a given setting. Once I started using the required amount of force to tighten the lever, my fence has reliably stayed at 90 degrees. I still check it periodically.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I just got this one myself and have not had time to unpack it due to some work travel.

I appreciate your review….I hope my experience mirrors yours.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*-The tables were flat and coplanar, with the out feed table set perfectly to the height of the cutter head
*

That pretty much says it all


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks john. Mine is stuck in storage at the moment, but I'll pay attention to the locking lever pressure when I get it out.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I have the Go490 and it's been great the fence does move a little and I really haven't been layin the elbow grease to it, but Im fine with checking the fence when I do a run of lumber, but I will give the elbow grease a try, all in all the jointer is great very quiet with a good setup like it very well


----------



## LuLuBean (Apr 18, 2014)

I just put my G0490x together yesterday. Directions were generally VERY easy to follow. I took a few minutes at the beginning to inventory all the bolts/hardware. I laid them out on a piece of cardboard and used the inventory checklist to write what step they were for beside them. That way, when I was going through the assembly instructions, I didn't have to sort through the bolts and guess which was which.

Just a couple thoughts on the whole process.

1. Go ahead and take both panels off the cabinet (front and back). The manual I think only said to take the rear panel off. This makes accessing the bolts that attach the jointer assembly to the cabinet a little easier. I used the factory allen wrenches they sent with the machine. It worked. That's all I can say. I probably would buy a set of allen wrenches to attach to a ratchet and a nice long extension if I had to do this again. This would have saved lots of time on the ground looking under the machine trying to turn the bolts fractions of a turn at a time because the tool is large and the area to maneuver is small.

2. One step says to visually align the cutter head pully and motor pully. This step is a joke. You can't look at this (at least I can't) and say they are in line. Be ready to have to move the motor around on its bracket to line these two up.

3. Besides a lot of sweat and frustration with going back and forth trying to get the motor lined up perfectly, I am overall very happy with how this machine has turned out. Mine looks great, cuts dead square, leaves a nice finish, has smooth fence adjustments, and is very easy to move around. I would make this purchase again.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I have been looking at that model from time to time. If you look carefully, at your machine, you might find a few spots of drool that came through the magic of the internet.  Sorry.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

How can one get a Coupon as such?


----------

